# Mac invisible set powder, pros and cons?



## Morgana (Sep 18, 2005)

Im thinking about getting it, since I just got the book "Making faces" by Kevin Aucoin (such an excellent book by the way) and they recomend to use powder to "set" your makeup.

However, I have quite dry skin, and I have just gone under a treatment to remove lots of little bumps on my cheeks caused by cosmetics (dermatologist said that probably was thick makeup that caused it but studio stick in NW15 is the only foundation I ever found to match my superpale skin tone), I wouldnt like to have another problem with clogged pores or that because of the invisible powder my makeup starts caking or looking ultradry...

sugestions?


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 18, 2005)

Try Bare Minerals Mineral Veil

"Reduce the shine. Give your face a perfectly sheer matte finish with Bare Escentuals Mineral Veil face powder. It's designed to be worn over foundation to eliminate shine and minimize the appearance of pores. Mineral Veil is cornstarch-based and light as a feather, resulting in shine-free skin."

I didn't even notice you were asking about MACs powder. I never used it, but I gave a suggestion of something to use. Sorry about that.


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 18, 2005)

The invisible set powder is really good and doesn't cake.  The con is that you can only buy it in Pro stores (for UK read Foubert's Place, London).  You'll certainly find it stabilizes Studio Stick nicely.


----------



## Morgana (Sep 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_The invisible set powder is really good and doesn't cake.  The con is that you can only buy it in Pro stores (for UK read Foubert's Place, London).  You'll certainly find it stabilizes Studio Stick nicely._

 
oh thanks a lot, yeah when I buy MAC I do it at the pro store in soho, I am also member of macpro but never tried that product, it might be worth a shot


----------



## Morgana (Sep 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_Try Bare Minerals Mineral Veil

"Reduce the shine. Give your face a perfectly sheer matte finish with Bare Escentuals Mineral Veil face powder. It's designed to be worn over foundation to eliminate shine and minimize the appearance of pores. Mineral Veil is cornstarch-based and light as a feather, resulting in shine-free skin."

I didn't even notice you were asking about MACs powder. I never used it, but I gave a suggestion of something to use. Sorry about that._

 
I had a look online about it, I got a sample of the lightest powder foundation by them and is already really dark on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 since they are not easy to find on UK either I am sticking to mac, thanks for your answer though!!


----------



## ambidextrous (Sep 18, 2005)

the palest shade of foundation i've ever seen is Helena Rubinstein Illumination Foundation in 301N, it's paler than MAC... but it's a liquid, maybe you wanna try that shade if the studio stick isn't good for your skin


----------



## Morgana (Sep 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ambidextrous* 
_the palest shade of foundation i've ever seen is Helena Rubinstein Illumination Foundation in 301N, it's paler than MAC... but it's a liquid, maybe you wanna try that shade if the studio stick isn't good for your skin_

 
oh thank you so much I shall have a look around and see if I find that brand, that would be really helpful, I adore the studio stick but perhaps my skin doesnt


----------



## martygreene (Sep 18, 2005)

For setting makeup I prefer the select sheer loose, they have paler shades in that than in foundation (NW5 is probably great for you, I'm an NC5 myself).

MACs invisible setting powder is OK, but I don't find it any better than other theatrical setting powders. MACs setting powder is significantly more expensive, and takes more product than it's other counterparts. It's predominantly designed to set oil-based and creme makeups such as the full coverage and paintsticks. If you are seeking something to use to set normal (non-theatrical) makeup, a good loose powder is probably better than a colorless setting powder, particularly if you have cosmetic-sensitive skin.


----------



## galvanizer (Sep 18, 2005)

I haven't stopped using my MAC Pro Invisible setting powder since i got it.  I had been using RCMA's but it gave me white streaks on my face and didn't seem as fine.  I find MAC's to be invisible immediately and doesn't have to 'settle in' like some other white/invisible powders I've used.  JMO.


----------

